# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  طريقة بث الوايرلس عبر الكمبيوتر بواسطة برنامج WifiSpot

## mohamed73

*رنامج WifiSpot سيحول جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك او اللابتوب الى راوتر هوت سبوت يبث الانترنت الى الاخرين*  
سوف يقوم Wifi hotspot المجاني بتحويل جهاز الكمبيوتر الشخصي او اللابتوب  الى راوتر يبث الانترنت الى الاشخاص المقيمين حولك, وذلك بواسطة ويندوز 7,  حيث يمكن للاجهزة المختلفة من حولك مثل اجهزة الكمبيوتر واللابتوب والاجهزة  المحمولة الذكية مثل الايفون والايباد واجهزة الموبايل الذكية الاخرى,  يمكنها شبك الانترنت من خلال جهازك الذي قمت بتحويله الى راوتر واي فاي هوت  سبوت, كما يمكنه توسيع دائرة مجال الوايرلس وتقويته حتى تستطيع الاجهزة  البعيدة استقبال الانترنت بدون مشاكل. 
الفكرة باختصار, اذا كنت تمتلك خط انترنت adsl من احد المزودين, وتريد  توزيع هذا الخط مع العائلة او الجيران, تستطيع ذلك من خلال جهاز الكمبيوتر  الخاص بم وبمساعدة برنامج *WifiSpot* المجاني. 
برنامج *WifiSpot* سوف يجعلك تتحكم بخط الوايرلس وبالاجهزة المحيطة تحكما كاملا, وسيمكنك من عمل الاعدادات بكل سهولة.   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * اهم ميزات برنامج WifiSpot:*   مشاركة خط الانترنت الخاص بك مع الاخرينمشاركة الملفات عبر الوايرستشفير الشبكة بواسطة نظام WPA2 الذكيالتخلص من التكاليف الباهظة لشراء راوتر خاص.برنامج *WifiSpot* مجاني مائة بالمائةيمكن لمختلف الاجهزة المحمولة الذكية شبك انترنت بواسطة برنامج *WifiSpot*استعادة الاعادادت مباشرة بعد اعادة تشغيل الجهازانه مجاني وهذا اهم شيء  * وهنا شرح مصور ومفصل لطريقة اعداد البرنامج:*  
انقر بالزر اليمين على ايقونة الاتصال  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
حدد خيار Open Network And Sharing Center  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
انقر على العبارة الموجودة داخل المستطيل الاحمر  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
انقر على زر Properties  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
انقر على زر Sharing ثم تابع المعلومات على الصورة  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تاكد من النقر في المربع بجانب عبارة Allow other network user to connect through this computer's internet connection
وتاكد بانك اخترت خيار Wireless Network Connection 2 
هذا كل شيء, يمكنك الان مشاركة الانترنت مع الاخرين بواسطة برنامج *WifiSpot* عن طريق جهازك الذي يحتوي على ويندوز 7.  *اذا كنت بحاجة الى مساعدة او الى اي استفسار, لا تتردد في كتابة تعليقك في مربع التعليقات في الاسفل.* * تفاصيل البرنامج:*     نظام التشغيل:
ويندوز 7
 الترخيص:
نسخة مجانية *تنزيل البرنامج*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## raddwan

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اخييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## raddwan

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور اخييييييييييييييييييي

----------

